# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  отшельники -природа-

## brus-nika

есть ли на су форуме люди, желающие добровольно стать отшельниками или мечтающие об этом, уйти подальше от суеты городов, смога, озлобленных лиц, интернета,моб.телефонов, порядка, который кто-то установил, подальше от своих начальников, руководителей, стать себе хозяином самому, и жить в гармонии с природой, уйти  в тайгу или малолюдное или безлюдное место, наслаждаясь природой, и питаясь природой,не все, конечно, романтика в этом-погода может подводить,  морозы, и пропитание искать  будет сложнее, но те, кто хочет этого-пишите в личку.интересно пообщаться с такими же как я.я уже знаю подобных своим  взглядам  людей, может и здесь такие найдутся, на этом форуме?

----------


## trypo

наврядли :
сие есть романтика жизни,
этот же форум посвящен романтике смерти.

----------


## Dementiy

> есть ли на су форуме люди, желающие добровольно стать отшельниками или мечтающие об этом


 Есть. Только я реалист, а не романтик.
Какой смысл мечтать об этом? Нужно делать.
Но пока мои связи с обществом еще слишком сильны, и я не могу позволить разорвать их ради собственной прихоти.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

у меня друг уходил на 3 месяца в карелию, питался естественной природной пищей. сбросил за три месяца с 75 кг до 45 кг, то есть ещё пару месяцев и он просто помер бы от истощения. современные люди способны выживать в природе только при помощи внешних средств. я бывал в безлюдных местах и общался с ненцами и хантами, даже они зависимы от внешнего мира и не могут выживать самостоятельно, хотя и кажется иначе.

я уходил в походы на три недели/месяц и скажу, что в одиночку жить на природе и преодолевать непогоду и трудности это не так просто, как кажется сидя дома. http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...F0%EE%E4%EE%E9

----------


## Reita

Это ты ещё очень мягко и оптимистично сформулировал.Обычному среднестатистическому горожанину,безо всякой подготовки в диком лесу(тайге)?! Я бы в лучшем случае две недели жизни дал,да и то,при благоприятных условиях,а зимой,в российском климате...Несколько суток.
  Это всё романтично конечно-жизнь на лоне дикой природы,но на то она и дикая,что большая часть из нас(цивилов)уже давным-давно потеряла связь с этой природой и для нас это уже враждебная и агрессивная среда и чтобы хоть как-то в ней выжить,необходимо как минимум родиться и вырасти в такой среде,чтобы с самого детства овладеть навыками собирательства,охоты,рыболовства;уметь ставить силки и капканы,читать следы;сооружать убежище из подручных материалов и многое,многое другое...
  А для потенциальных аскетов и отшельников(самого накрывает иногда)я бы посоветовал куда менее радикальный вариант смены среды обитания-просто подыскать какую-нибудь вымирающую деревеньку(село)вдали от райцентра.Народу мало в таких местах;максимум за день встретишь нескольких стариков да старушек(и пару пропитых морд впридачу),но это несмертельно же.А в остальном кое-как жить можно-природа,раздолье,тишина и какая-никакая инфраструктура всё же имеется на всякий случай,мало ли-продукты понадобятся или приболеет кто.

----------


## brus-nika

я знаю,что не все так просто, к тяжелым условиям я более  или менее приспособлена, я  родилась, можно сказать, в тайге, и жила там 8 лет с родителями- так что это не проблема для меня,думаю-вернуться туда, откуда пришла. организм  сейчас, конечно, перестроился к норм. условиям, но вернуться, думаю, не проблема   будет, перестроить организм заново, каким он был раньше. организм ко многому может приспособиться.

----------


## brus-nika

> "Отшельник" - это живущий в одиночестве. Я животное социальное и людей люблю. Жить в гармонии с природой здорово, но не в одиночестве.


 cама тема называется отшельникИ -природа, а не отшельник-природа, это  подразумевает то,что, создавая эту тему,я ищу единомышленников,следовательно  совсем одна я жить не собираюсь, я тут же подохну, тем более я слабый пол. в моем городе уже нашлись единомышленники, думала, может на су форуме кто-то тоже желает, может кто устал от людей, моб. тел., интернета и т.д. Но эти люди должны быть выносливы, это само собой разумеется и не привязаны детьми и прочим, чего не оставишь или учебой(работой). вот я щас учусь на посл. курсе,быстрей бы получить этот долбанный диплом и свалить.

----------


## brus-nika

молодцы.
а вообще Запрашиваемый веб-адрес не может быть предоставлен.заблокирован веб-антивирусом.причина-опасный веб-адрес.вот так.

----------


## ноль

Отшельничествую с цивилизацией.

----------


## brus-nika

> Отшельничествую с цивилизацией.


 почему?

----------


## ноль

Дома сижу безвылазно, считай отшельница.

----------


## Грешник Сё

В современных условиях невозможно стать полноценным отшельником. 
Первое, нужно как минимум им родиться. С детства воспитываться в той среде.
Второе, важно понять зачем всё это нужно? Есть удобства и комфорт повседневной жизни, которые иногда обзывают буднями. Иногда, чтобы не забывать о благах цивилизации, неплохо устраивать вылазки на лоно природы, ходить в походы, кормить гнус, сбрасывать 30 кило веса, а затем возвращаться в уютный дом и благодарить всех богов за то, что он у вас есть. Мы сейчас живём так, как все наши предки только мечтали. Надо лишь научиться ценить то, что имеем. 
Возможно дело не в отшельничестве как таковом, а вполне естественном желании укрыться от социума, что ежедневно вторгается в нашу жизнь? Хикки - это явление, но не выход. 
На мой взгляд, гораздо правильнее построить свой собственный психический кокон, фильтр, который не будет пропускать всю эту суету, озлобленные лица и враждебность окружающих. Смог и суета мегаполиса? - Провинция! Начальник-неадекват и тяжесть коллективной работы? - Фриланс! Выход есть всегда. 
Как мечта романтика отшельничество и жизнь в гармонии с природой очень приятны, но суровые реалии жизни вдали от благ цивилизации быстро отрезвляют. А жаль...

----------


## Nega

Говорят желание одиночества присуще человеку(душе) прожившему много жизней, прошедшему много уроков,постигшему много знаний. Он часто не желает общения (мало равных а с другими не интересно), семью для него нет смысла заводить. Есть только желание самосовершенствоваться именно духовно. А в социуме по понятным причинам- это сделать не возможно.   Такие люди приходят в этот мир уже со зрелой душой.  Блин. Хочется верить.

----------


## Ber

> есть ли на су форуме люди, желающие добровольно стать отшельниками или мечтающие об этом, уйти подальше от суеты городов, смога, озлобленных лиц, интернета,моб.телефонов, порядка, который кто-то установил, подальше от своих начальников, руководителей, стать себе хозяином самому, и жить в гармонии с природой, уйти  в тайгу или малолюдное или безлюдное место, наслаждаясь природой, и питаясь природой,не все, конечно, романтика в этом-погода может подводить,  морозы, и пропитание искать  будет сложнее, но те, кто хочет этого-пишите в личку.интересно пообщаться с такими же как я.я уже знаю подобных своим  взглядам  людей, может и здесь такие найдутся, на этом форуме?


 http://www.otshelniki.info/    заходи! ))))))

----------


## gabriela

а зачем вам диплом в тайге? о.о

----------


## Человек из будущего

Автор наверное уже в тайге )) 
И соглашусь с тем, кто писал выше, если хочется ближе к природе и где нет людей, езжайте в какую-нибудь деревню выращивайте жратву, держите хозяйство, постройте себе хату из самана и глины, или заброшенную найдите отремонтируйте и живите, чем уйти в неизвестные дебри. Можете и в тайгу, при условии что раз в месяц будет прилетать вертолет и привозить вам хавку и важную для жизни провизию. А так уйти в никуда, это полная утопия. Посмотрите видео про Агафью Лыкову

----------


## tempo

Я уже отшельник ) порог квартиры пересекаю не каждый месяц, с той же частотой кто-то заходит, + раз в месяц арендодатель за баблом.

Лет 7 назад я купил домик в деревне - с той же целью. Но зрение упало почти в полный нуль, и отшельничать приходится в городе.

Хорошая идея вообще-то. Придётся освоить суровую саморефлексию, а это весьма душеполезно )

----------


## Человек из будущего

Домик в деревне пропадает, вот бы сдавал таким энтузиастам чтоб следили за ним ) Надо за домиком присматривать или не?

----------


## tempo

Домик был куплен за смешные деньги. Я вернул наш письменный договор бывшму владельцу, это мой знакомый дед.
Там никто не живёт. Местная мразь потиху растаскивает что может отодрать.
Думаю, в белорусских глубинных перифепиях всё ещё можно купить хату с участком до $500. И в российских, наверное.

----------


## Nemir

Да, я это планирую. 
Романтик я не большой, скорее прагматик, поэтому готовлюсь, а не мечтаю. Розовых очков нет. 
Причина - человечество это тупик, концлагерь и птицеферма в одном флаконе, сегодня невозможно эволюционировать и развиваться без сепарации от системы.

----------


## Unity

А можно задать один неловкий, наивный вопрос? Что же, по Вашему мнению, препятствует индивидуумам развиваться «на передовой», в самом очаге ну и эпицентре сумрачных жизненных событий, в самой гуще социума? Разве се не Вызов, не «проверка прочности» ну и не Экзамен — развиваться там, где практическое большинство иных выбрало бы инволюционировать, «заражаться бессознательностью» и «с волками жить», в точности перенимая склонность оных ко «вытью»?
Легко медитировать где-нибудь в тайге, в высокогорном уединённом монастыре, в коей-то пещере — ну и нелегко — в толпе, на рыночной площади, среди массового умопомешательства во время революций или же войны, среди «Пляски Смерти»… 
Но кто станет более могучим практиком: тот, кто стережёт душевный покой ну и равновесие своего сознания вдали от людей, или тот, чьи руки по локоть в крови — например, от помощи всем тем, кои пострадали от своей бессознательности?

----------


## Nemir

Unity, суть в том, что у вас довольно розовая концепция мира, которая условно называется "мир-песочница", где мы якобы можем что-то там выбирать, где все жизненные ситуации это якобы своего рода школы и институты, где якобы проходит обучение, и мы эволюционируем, либо остаемся на второй-третий.. год и т.п. радужная муть. В формате этой фэнтезийной концепции захочет, скажем, некий батрак Вася в перерыве между поносом и гриппом, в перерыве между работой на барина и покупкой подгузников, и, как разовьется в самом очаге своей бытовухи и рутин, аж от натуги и экзаменов станет очередным могучим практиком, ну просто летающим тибетским йогом. )) 
Боюсь, что реальный взгляд на мир даёт немного другую картинку, в которой при начале очередного мясного этапа в планетарном животноводстве все Васи вброшенные на площади и передовые быстро и эффективно превратятся в кровавый фарш минуя разные престижные духовные подвиги.
Если более схематично и кратко - жизнь в этом концлагере устроена на принципах эффективного усыпления, нулёвки встраиваются в структуры взаимного гарантированного перманетного отупления (от национальных и государственных до семьи и коллектива). Внутри этих структур эволюция невозможна, необходимо вырвать ся из всех ловушек, почему отшельничество всегда и было обязательным комплексом практик.

----------


## Unity

Ну, всё же не могу увидеть никаких радужных оттенков в этом мировосприятии. Мир-песочница — се и есть, по сути, истая антиутопия в чистой своей форме. «Сильные дети» вольны бесконечно долго притеснять всех своих слабых собратьев; «взрослые» отсутствуют, следовательно, некому остановить всю эту анархию ну и «беспредел». Никакого «выхода» за стены Песочницы. Никакой надежды, никакого смысла — вплоть до самоликвидации вследствие естественного вырождения спустя массу поколений — как в том знаменитом опыте со «Вселенной-25»… 
Да, выбирать нам нечего, разве только между пессимизмом ну и оптимизмом, между вечною депрессией и чистой осознанностью. Жизнь, мне мыслится, таки Обучение — но способности понять — всегда уникальные. Кто-то, будучи ребёнком, уже вундеркинд; кто-то, прожив сотню лет, читать не умеет ну и не бывал за пределами своего аула… 
Да, в ключе этой концепции сие вероятно: что «гадкий утёнок» (то есть, каждый из нас изначально) может превратиться в лебедя ну и улететь с гнусного птичьего двора, на котором все только лишь и заняты поиском крошек и червей… Может — только неизвестно, куда он отправиться: к иным лебедям — или же на «обеденный стол» — кой-то боле древней и разумной формы жизни — аки существо, что достигло «убойной массы».
Верно, шансов избежать деградации у людей немного, но… Было бы же желание её избегать! Большинство, кажется, напротив, в том и заинтересованы — чтобы поглубже проникнуть в сущность постижения греха, достичь в нём искусства, познать во нём толк, добиться рекордов… Складывается впечатление, что это планета — и есть Школа Изучения Греха, всего бессознательного, недостойного ну и неразумного… Может быть, Земля Предумышленно создана Такой — чтобы привить отвращение к греху — словно бы Вакцина? Чтобы стезёй меньшего растления, избежать… окончательной гибели души?
Да, Вы совершенно правы: общество — концлагерь, но… 
Чего б мы добились, родись априори Маугли, Тарзанами? Уровня животного: есть, пить, спать, совокупляться, над кем-то доминировать, чем-то управлять? Это и есть Эволюция в Вашем понимании — отречение от общества — даже неразумного, даже разлагающегося, даже инфицированного всяческим пороком и злом?..
Но что может выиграть отшельник? Жажду суицида вскоре?

----------


## Nemir

Мир-песочница предполагает мягкие условия и все ограничения связаны лишь с общей неразвитостью детишек, которые в ходе игр могут спонтанно и развиться (или не спонтанно под чьим-то  присмотром). Однако, всё говорит о том, что есть внешние силы, которые, образно говоря, обнесли песочницу колючей проволокой и вышками, наладили производство перчаток и торшеров из узников, модифицировали самих заключенных, дали им кучу разных институтов омрачения (от религии до общества и семьи). Короче говоря, все признаки тюремной индустрии, - никто не сбежит и с каждой овцы клок шерсти, ведро молока, пол центнера мяса... 
Нет смысла гадать какой и для чего изначально была создана земля. Нет смысла и использовать религиозную риторику, грех, гибель души - это всё идеи концепции в которой также запирают массу здешних поселенцев.
Чтобы возникло желание избегать нужно, чтобы человек сначало появился в своей жизни, покуда же он эффективно усыплен, его нет, всё с ним случается, делается, думается и т.д., одно "я" на час сменяется другим "я" на час и так непрерывно.
Речь не идет о маугли и животном воспитании. Вырваться из тёмной структуры можно только через самоинициацию в стихии тайга (или в пустыне где нет тайги), а это и есть отшельничество (пустынничество). Раньше были общедоступные жреческие коллегии, но в современном мире этого уже нет.
Эволюция в данных условиях в моем понимании это вырваться из квадры и путем практики сделать себя несъедобным для хищников, прекратить страдания, освободиться от концентрационного бытия. Есть, пить и спать какое-то время придется, увы и ах. Совокупляться нет. Управлять собой.
До людей и их драгоценных структур омрачения нет никакого дела.
-Но что может выиграть отшельник? Жажду суицида вскоре?
Человек с рождения модифицируется и пристегивается к бытию. Отшельничество это комплекс практик преодоления этой фиксации и чужеродных механизмов. Этот процесс сравнивается со смертью многих вещей в себе (личности, человека), а результат с новым рождением - дваждырожденностью.

----------


## Unity

Приятно увидеть персону, мыслящую так же, как и ты. *с грустью усмехаясь*
Мир — это ТЮРЬМА для нашего сознания… Один с миллионов это понимает. Сие понимание привело нас к интересу к Смерти — в качестве единой Двери к Выходу Отсюда. Ну и этот выход расположен отнюдь не среди заснеженных сосен или же раскалённого песка. 
Выход — во освобождении своего сознания — свободе от эго, низменных желаний, страстей и эмоций. 
Но, даже достигая сего вожделенного уровня ума, что же изменяется? Мы по-прежнему в ловушке, дале за решёткой, в коконе Земли… 
В своё время было изучено множество материалов по данной тематике, о подобных практиках многих культур. Но суть остаётся прежней: якобы «достичь свободы» ото хаотических атак дикого своего[?] ума — ну и обрести Относительную «свободу» от боли ну и кислотных страстей. Но что толку — если ты и дале остаёшься в плену своей плоти, в вязкой и осклизлой этой «паутине» — будучи и дале рабом собственной физиологии?..
Свобода сознания — это круто, но с неё толку, если разум, заключённый в теле, всё-таки будет обязан и далее «отбывать наказание» в земном воплощённом мире ещё много, очень много лет?..

----------


## Nemir

Есть мнение, что плотный мир с физиологией - иллюзия-описание-социальное соглашение и расшатав всё на чем она держится предстоит исследовать другую реальность. Собственно, освобождение в том и состоит, чтобы постепенно перенести своё ядро туда насовсем и навсегда. Для этого нужна помощь тех кто раньше и дальше. Вы недооцениваете в лесах и на горах. Города и поселения (локальные человейники) возникают там где они возникают небезпричинно. И те, кто может помочь далеки от этих клоак. Еще есть мнение, что сегодня в связи с модификацией популяции освобождение это уже не индивидуальный, а групповой маневр. Но, об этом можно только спекулировать.

----------


## Unity

Да, даже современные учёные, постигающие таинства квантовой механики, приходят к подобному выводу: плотный мир материи — это просто фикция, лишь интерпретация ну и порождение нашего сознания (что единственно реально) — ну а суть действительности: чёрный беспросветный вакуум и локальные его «дисторсии», сжиженная, «сконденсированная» тьма и пустота, сгустки её, прежде невесомые, теперь обладающие массой и энергией, существующие некоторое время, образующие сложные структуры, формы, свет и темноту, цвет, звук, тактильное восприятие. То есть, некое сознание (вечное вселенское[?]) создало себе «игровую зону» (в себе же самом, с себя самого), в коей постигает само же себя, в коем конструирует некие поделки из своих иллюзий: атомов, белков, клеток, организмов. И все эти куклы и марионетки — управляются одним только «существом», временно себя забывшим — и все управляющие нити (или нервы) — сходятся в одном только центре… 
Ну и что же дальше, за гранью материи? Какой только уровень? Иной «образ и подобие» Земли, иные круги бессмысленной жизни — или же Конец, свобода от жизни, от этой навязчивой иллюзии, мучащего наваждения, кошмарного сна?
* Вы хоть раз в реальности встречали кого-то, кто добился Свободы? 
* Мне, серой простоте, завсегда казалось, что география любых человейников — просто оптимальный выбор зоны, близкой от источников воды, рек как транспортных артерий, вблизи ото срубленных теперь лесов, в коих множество веков назад можно было поохотиться, добыть древесину для своих построек, хворост для огня и тому подобное… 
* И каков резон кому-то помогать иным, ищущим спасенья от проклятья тщетной беспросветной «жизни»? Разве не для Этого все мы и рождались (или создавались), дабы генерировать тёмные эмоции, служа «батарейками»?..

----------


## Nemir

Один мыслитель точно высказался, что у современных городов нет никаких технических характеристик, а только магические, это карго-культы, они не летают, т.е. никуда не способны доставить человечество. Магические же функции заключаются в том что в них собирают всех в одном месте как в курятнике и эффективно усыпляют, чтобы не мешали питанию паразитов и чтобы за каждым не бегать. У земли есть разность потенциала. В одних местах он высокий, нулевок там выворачивает, либо очень тревожно, в других почти нулевой - на таких пустоватых местах строятся курятники, там ничего не мешает омрачению. В самых же пустых местах возникают курорты. Нулевок тянет на курорты, чтобы отупиться- закайфовать-растлиться. Адекватников же тянет в священные места в лесах и на горах. С ростом адекватности ростет и потенциал, так что если на начальных уровнях становишься кайфоломщиком окружающих нулевок, от которого все хотят избавиться, а иногда и убить, то на дальних стадиях уже судя по всему невозможно сосуществовать с неадекватными, у которых начинаются беспричинные панические атаки, приступы суицида и т.п. Т.ч. дорастая до правильных потребностей покидаешь человейники, отправляешься в странники, встречаешь странных людей со странными идеями, находишь священные места, начинаешь отшельничать рядом с ними, встречаешь еще более странных людей и уже нелюдей и т.д.
Резон в том, что адекватники являются товарищами и им не резон отпупляться. Больше всего отупляют ложь, неискренность и предательства, почему нулевки соревнуются в этих преступлениях. Странные люди помогут чем могут другим адекватникам.

----------


## Unity

Подумаю и отвечу вскоре.

----------


## Скурлатий

Были такие мысли - податься в глухомань в 90-е годы. Совсем в глухомань, так чтобы до ближайшего жилья не одна сотня километров. Представление как там и что было - бывал в таких местах.
Видел как живут те же лесники и метеорологи - вполне реально все... если подойти к этому осознанно. Во-первых, нужна команда, во-вторых - деньги и много. Прорабатывали такой вариант. 
Упиралось в деньги и вопрос каким образом иметь возможность что-либо добывать на то, чтобы это можно было бы продать пару раз в год выходя к людям и закупаться тем, что необходимо. 
Одежда, обувь, патроны, инструмент, кое-какое продовольствие... увы, полная автономность - это нереально. Шкурки и золото - вот пожалуй и все, что реально... 
Хотя я слышал историю в тех краях от бичей про одиночку по кличке "Индеец" - нелюдимый человек, живший один в тайге без какого-либо жилья, фактически как дикий зверь. 
Без огнестрела, говорят догонял кабаргу на своих двоих с копьем. Иногда выходил к людям - продавал что добывал, покупал соль и спички, остальное пропивал и опять уходил... поэтому и индеец.
Но идея так и не была реализована - сложно все... хотя лет 15 спустя один из той компании как-то признался, что жалеет, что не ушли в тайгу, хотя вроде бы все у него было нормально - работа, семья, ребенок.
Наверное если такие же мысли посещают - стоит продумать варианты найти работу тем же лесником, метеорологом или смотрителем маяка - так проще будет уйти от суеты...

----------


## Nemir

Есть люди отшельничьей формации, а есть отшельничающие крестьяне. Для последних ни смыслов, ни целей, ни задач отшельничества не существует, их интересуют заработки, семья и размножение. Когда речь заходит об отшельничестве, в 99,9% случаев это будут именно крестьяне, которые хотят упереть свои цепи в леса и горы

----------


## tempo

Скурлатий, ты забываешь о мёде, травках лекарственных и прочих дарах природы, вроде кедровых орешков и разном рукоделье, типа кузни. Например, рукодельный ножик, хорошо сделанный, стоит около 200$. Мёд лесной тоже недёшев.
Интернет для отшельника тоже не проблема сейчас, как и телефон.
Так что ищи глухой угол и хоть шерстью там обрастай, вынося раз в год к людям туесок )

----------


## Скурлатий

Я уже старый и нет желания что-то выстраивать, это раньше были такие мысли... и как жизнь показала - вообщем-то правильные мысли были, только духу не хватило.
Я прекрасно знаю что там есть и как... ерунда это все и мелочь - травки, орешки... а меда там вообще нет. На жизнь огородик предусматривался, к тому же своими глазами видел как в Якутии растут даже дыни и арбузы примерно в тех местах, если приложить труд. Кузня - это фантастика. Не потому что вообще нереально, а потому, что просто на это не будет времени. Зачем фантазировать? Проще в плане затрат времени и сил золота намыть (хотя и это труд каторжный, знаю) и на это купить ножей и топоров.
Ну а место выбралось тогда совсем глухоманное. Никаких дорог, транспорт - сплавом с сезон + думали проходимый грузовик вроде Урала с консервации для зимы по льду. Если что - это вполне реально, мне доводилось видеть в тех краях в частных руках даже БМП со снятой верхней броней и наваренной кабиной.

----------


## tempo

Золото, и только золото, вывозимое на БМП - это, батенька, перфекционизм )
Пасека из 100 ульев, к примеру, даст около 10.000 кг мёда, который даже оптом можно продать за $50/000. Не любого, конечно, но из экологически чистой глуши.
Тут вопрос, что тебе нужно - автономность в безлюдье или куча бабла с куста.
За золотишко, кстати, придётся грызться и с полицией, и с бандитами.

----------


## Скурлатий

Если тема заработка в глухомани серьезно интересна, то в первую очередь стоит смотреть на то чем местные жители промышляют. Ну не встречал я в интересующих меня краях интереса к меду. Вообще... ради любопытства погуглил сейчас - да, и там есть робкие попытки энтузиастов что-то сделать в этом направлении, но увы... не очень успешные и уж точно не доходные. На счет золота - криминальность сильно преувеличена. Неоднократно сталкивался с тем, что люди моют себе на жизнь, причем не особо это и скрывают. Потому что это - мелочь. И ни разу не видел чтобы этот способ заработка становился основным. Потому что сложно и тяжело. Ну а реализация - чаще всего полуофициально сдают в те же добывающие предприятия, у которых есть лицензия на добычу. Кстати, во времена Сталина старательская добыча была вполне официально разрешена и мыли даже дети себе на конфеты.
Пожалуй основной приработок у местных - пушнина, в основном соболь. Вот на этом действительно неплохо получается заработать. Бывает еще и в зависимости от возможностей что-то другое. Занесло меня как-то в 90-е в один глухой поселок в Забайкалье... так вот там местные выживали на нефрите. И неплохо выживали надо сказать. Золото в тех краях тоже есть, но мало кому интересно если есть нефрит и спрос на него со стороны китайцев. Стоимость в зависимости от качества - до нескольких тысяч $ за кило. Вот там криминал действительно цвел... говорили что китайцы туда приезжали скупать нефрит у местных только с вооруженной охраной. А вот со стороны государства довольно долго вообще не обращали на это внимания до последних лет. Ну не попадал нефрит под закон об обороте драгоценных металлов и камней, поскольку это поделочный камень. А собирателей камней, коллекционеров и тех кто из них делал поделки хватало как во времена Союза, так полно и в наше время. Главное не лезть туда где государство установило монополию - драгметаллы, алмазы, рубины, сапфиры и изумруды... вроде ничего не забыл. А если кто-то отковырял друзу аметиста (лично встречал таких в тайге) - вообщем-то никакого дела никому нет.

----------


## tempo

Если так в самом деле - тогда да.
Но тогда почему не едешь мыть золотишко?

----------


## Скурлатий

Потому что сейчас это бессмысленно. Я не нуждаюсь в деньгах чтобы жить в городе, а чтобы уехать на ПМЖ в тайгу и изменить образ жизни... уже просто поздно. Возраст. Адаптационные возможности уже не те, что раньше. Сейчас я морозы в 40 в таежном зимовье просто не переживу. Более того, если бы выпал мне шанс выбрать возможность вернуться в молодость - отказался бы. Устал... Вот если бы без моего желания засунули в те годы снова - тогда бы да, уехал бы, чтобы только не видеть всего окружающего маразма еще раз.

----------


## tempo

Ты писал, что не чувствуешь себя старым. Наверне, это психологическая усталость. Хочется гарантий, в конце концов.

----------


## Скурлатий

Это не я писал, я всегда себя ощущал себя старше чем был. В 15 на 25, в 30 на 50, сейчас в 50 наверное на 80  :Frown:  Да, это усталость... и действительно в конце хочется гарантий, что жизнь твоя закончится тихо и спокойно. И лучше - в дороге...

----------


## tempo

Странно это... хотя, наверное, зависит от человека, от самоощущения.
Я себя не ощущаю тяжёлым на свой возраст, несмотря на 10 весьма нелёгких последних лет.
Да и люди не верят, когда узнают, что у меня в паспорте ) лет на 10 ошибаются.
Хотя сдохну я, видимо, несколько раньше среднестатистического )

----------


## Скурлатий

Я не о здоровье, а о голове. Это когда твои устремления, интересы и желания не  соответствуют своему физиологическому возрасту. А со здоровьем пока более-менее, хотя чувствую что запас прочности уже не тот и силы не те, но все же до сих пор не пользуюсь медициной от слова совсем. Само все проходит. У меня дед такой же был - при этом как с войны пришел - пил нехило, но умер в 83 года от того что скис когда умерла его жена, через год ушел за ней... Вот и я ощущаю, что скисаю потихоньку...

----------

